# Calais CL200 Breakdown Pics



## MattK

Usually when I get a Calais in the shop I'm too busy to take any pics for you guys. I was fortunate to have one in the shop during the slow season so I finally get to take a few breakdown pics for y'all. I must note that I have never worked on this reel before.

The Calais is considered one of the more complex baitcasters to disassemble but if you have good mechanical skills, breakdown pics, and some patience you should be successful.

I don't have time to type the directions but the pics are pretty self explanatory. There were a few parts I did not remove. One was the Anti-reverse Bearing. The AR Bearing in this Calais was fit snugly in the side plate and had no signs of corrosion or rust so instead of banging it out with a nut driver I decided to leave it in there. The second is the tension knob. There are a few pieces that fit in the cap but to be honest I don't think I've ever removed them. A simple scrub with a brush, rinse, and oil cleaned them right up.

You can find a copy of the schematics here http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/SAC/techdocs/en/Low_Profile/05CL200A_v1_m56577569830570282.pdf

If you have any questions just post it up and I'm sure myself or one of the other guys here on the board will be more than happy to help you out.

Enjoy!


----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## MattK




----------



## Bantam1

Now I see why you haven't been posting much. You were taking all that time to do this haha! This is great Matt. I just saved it to my favorites. Maybe we should pin this to the top of the page along with the others that have been done.


----------



## MattK

I've got a CH50Mg, CH100a, CI200DSV, CU200b, and a CT100b coming. I figured some reference pictures would help when trying to explain something.


----------



## carpetguy

Those pictures are why you should let a professional handle this job. That thing has more parts than the space shuttle.


----------



## Bantam1

Well Matt if you get all of those done then I think we need to pin them all at the top of this forum for reference.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

Are you trying to scare people or help them? LOL! Looks good.


----------



## MattK

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Are you trying to scare people or help them? LOL! Looks good.


Haha...I'm trying to help them decide. Some will look at the pics and say "hey, I can do that" and others will say "I'm glad I didn't try that". From my experience the reason most people can't get their reels back together is because they forget where the parts go or they didn't see where it came from. Reference pics should help tremendously.


----------



## Bantam1

Once you are familiar with them they are pretty easy to work on. Of course the first one will take a while like anything else. These pics will help a lot. Placing all the screws in order will help too.


----------



## Dipsay

Great Post Matt! Yeah those Calais can be tricky if ya dont know what you're doing. I've worked on a few of them before. The first one I did was kinda like watching a monkey...er never mind..lol Once ya figure out how to get the thing open it wasnt too bad. Innerds are just like a Chronarch. If ya can work on one of those things folks ya can work on just about anything. Lots a parts to keep track of. Thanks again Matt.


----------



## snapperlicious

WOW! if i tried that with my calais' i would have to trash em after. good post!


----------



## jesley22

That's why I perfer to take my reels to you Matt, much easier for you to do them them then me.


----------



## jimk

Do you ever get a little apprehensive about not being able to put it back together?


----------



## Dipsay

jimk said:


> Do you ever get a little apprehensive about not being able to put it back together?


 If you lay it out in order and have good schematics it 's all good. Plus if you've done reels before you kinda figure out how things are supposed to fit back together. But yes, just looking at all the parts laying in front and not actually taking it apart it can look overwhelming.. I did have someone send me a Penn 209 in a Tub o Sheds Spread Country Crock once. Had never worked on a Penn before. I thought the guy was kidding but he sent it and forever now is known "The Tub o Penn" Thank God for schematics.lol


----------

